# Sitzhöhe formel passt nicht



## Nachtbiker (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

habe das Problem das ich mit der Formel 0,88 mal Schrittlänge (bei mir 89cm) für Oberkante Sattel bis Tretlagermitte irgendwie viel zu tief sitze (gemessen mit den Schuhen mit denen ich fahre)).
Unterer Totpunkt habe ich dann bestimmt einen Winkel von 160° und bei 45° nach dem oberen totpunkt, also wo man beginnt die Kaft einzuleiten bin ich dann unter 90° was ganz schlecht für meine Knie ist.

Woran liegts ?


----------



## pedax (1. Februar 2014)

also in der Regel passt die Einstellung mit der Formel recht gut ist aber natürlich keine Garantie als Alternative einfach so einstellen dass der Fuß gerade so ausgestreckt ist (ohne die Hüfte abzuknicken) wenn du mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal stehst - wichtiger ist, dass die Position für dich passt als, dass sie mit irgendeiner Formel berechnet wurde

Edit: ist dein Bike ein Fully? da stimmt die Formel nämlich nicht immer - je nachdem mit wie viel Sag du beim Dämpfer fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (1. Februar 2014)

> Woran liegts ?



Keine Ahnung. Aber wieso stellst du den Sattel nicht einfach auf eine Höhe bei der/mit der du sich wohlfühlst? So mach ich es immer.




> Edit: ist dein Bike ein Fully? da stimmt die Formel nämlich nicht immer - je nachdem mit wie viel Sag du beim Dämpfer fährst



Quatsch. Der Abstand "Sattel - > Tretlager" ändert sich auch bei einem Fully nicht da beides am Hauptrahmen fixiert ist. Ganz egal wieviel Sag man fährt. Es seidenn man hat ein Fully bei dem sich das Tretlager an der Schwinge befindet.


----------



## pedax (1. Februar 2014)

--- schrieb:


> Quatsch. Der Abstand "Sattel - > Tretlager" ändert sich auch bei einem Fully nicht ...


Erstmal wäre es nett wenn du etwas freundlicher wärst - der absolute Abstand von Sattel - Tretlager ändert sich sich tatsächlich nicht aber durch den veränderten Winkel des Hauptrahmens (Sattel geht nach hinten, Tretlager nach vorne) ändert sich der vertikale Abstand zwischen Sattel und Tretlager und das kann bei viel Sag durchaus dafür sorgen, dass man sich mit etwas höherem Sattel wohler fühlt


----------



## prince67 (1. Februar 2014)

Dafür geht die Federgabel auch in die Knie, was die Winkeländerung des Rahmen wieder reduziert.


----------



## pedax (1. Februar 2014)

@prince67 das tut sie, aber trotzdem ist das Tretlager im Vergleich zum Sattel beim eingefederten Bike bei den meisten Fullys etwas weiter vorne als beim nicht eingefederten Bike


----------



## bronks (2. Februar 2014)

Nachtbiker schrieb:


> ... habe das Problem das ich mit der Formel 0,88 mal Schrittlänge (bei mir 89cm)
> ...
> Woran liegts ?


I.d.R. funktioniert diese Formel nur bei Leuten deren 2,1fache Innenbeilänge in cm, etwa der Kurbellänge in mm entspricht. Wer kürzere Beine hat kann eine kürzere Kurbel fahren, aber große Langbeiner müssen höher sitzen, als es optimal wäre und auch dann ist es nur ein doofer Kompromiss, weil sie sonst nur mit fast durchgestreckten Beinen herumzappeln würden.


----------



## Rubik (2. Februar 2014)

Das sagt mehr als tausend Worte!


----------



## bronks (2. Februar 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> ... Das sagt mehr als tausend Worte!


Das ist doch lächerlich!  Der TE hat nicht so kurze Stummelbeinchen, wie das Mädchen auf dem Bild.


----------



## Rubik (2. Februar 2014)

Dann scheinen die Bilder umkomprimiert worden zu sein zu einem Mädchen mit Stummelbeinchen!?!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich würde ich eher die praktische "Faustformel" mit Ferse aufs Pedal und Knie durchstrecken anwenden. Ist dann unabhängig von Kurbellänge und Pedal/Schuh-Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht immer soviel Rummel drum machen:

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Ein_bequemer_Sattel#Wie_hoch.3F


----------

